
Show HN: Find your ideal eBike based on what's in stock, speed, cargo, etc. - scottfits
https://ebikematch.com/
======
troydavis
FYI, on Safari for iOS, changing the search filters created 20+ history
entries (way more than 1 per click).

Otherwise, seems to do what it claims :) I could see adding some kind of
rating or at least a one-line description (what’s unique about it?) to the
bike listing. My search matched 7 or 8 similar-looking bikes, so I needed a
little more info in the results or I’d have had to open each one in a new tab.
Consumer Reports’ numeric rating ([https://www.consumerreports.org/electric-
bikes/electric-bike...](https://www.consumerreports.org/electric-
bikes/electric-bike-reviews-e-bike-testing/)) might be one option.

------
scottfits
Hello Hacker News,

When I bought my eBike, I was frustrated that it was hard to find unbiased
reviews that weren't on their website or part of marketing campaigns.

I am launching a website called eBike Match
([https://ebikematch.com](https://ebikematch.com)) that helps people find
ebikes, discuss, and review bikes and ultimately help people choose the best
bike objectively.

I would be very grateful if you could share your review on our website, just
scroll down to the discussion section.

If you have an ebike, I would appreciate your review! If you don't have one,
let me know how the website can be more useful for helping you find one.

